# Broken Bones...



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I broke a collarbone and it healed a little overlapped.:huh:
Wonder what I should do about it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

bonedoctor said:


> I am an orthopedic surgeon specializing in the treatment of athletic injuries and broken bones
> Happy to explain everything and anything....


fwiw, we have a slam section. also, are you here pitching something, or are you a rider?


----------



## bonedoctor (Apr 5, 2014)

speedjason said:


> I broke a collarbone and it healed a little overlapped.:huh:
> Wonder what I should do about it.


Without symptoms nothing
all depends on how "short" it is
the magic number that is quoted is 2 cm


----------



## bonedoctor (Apr 5, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> fwiw, we have a slam section. also, are you here pitching something, or are you a rider?



Former rider, but not pitching anything


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

To be fair, i can get an opinion from anyone saying they are a specialist...

You saying you are an Orthopaedic Surgeon is much like me saying i am a Professional Snowboarder when it comes to the net... 

That is why you would go and see someone in person, who can actually see what is wrong rather than having to here it from someone over the internet...

If you are here because you enjoy snowboarding, then fair enough, but to me, this seems like you are after something or just trolling...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

bonedoctor said:


> Former rider, but not pitching anything


Why former? Why'd ya give it up?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Why former? Why'd ya give it up?


Perhaps he broke something??? :dunno:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

francium said:


> Perhaps he broke something??? :dunno:


shit, who hasn't?:dunno:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> shit, who hasn't?:dunno:


If you haven't your not trying hard enough.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Another DC post?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

guys lighten up, not everyone is a troll or looking for a handout. Maybe he just doesnt have time to snowboard anymore and misses it... Let the guy explain himself.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Shoulda posted a better pic. Here's a good one from this year.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got to find a new Doctor, mine told me it's silly to get my shoulder fixed. 

I can't do pull-ups or lat pulldowns at the gym anymore, and my shoulder lifts in general feel weaker. I can do 5 or 6 reps before something pops and shoots pain throughout my entire body. After that happens it's really weak for a month or so. 

I'm not even sure where it happened.. could've been from work or wrecking on my board or bike. :dunno:

Shit sucks though. Whenever I have time I'm going to see about getting an MRI and options.. feels like it holds me back.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> I've got to find a new Doctor, mine told me it's silly to get my shoulder fixed.
> 
> I can't do pull-ups or lat pulldowns at the gym anymore, and my shoulder lifts in general feel weaker. I can do 5 or 6 reps before something pops and shoots pain throughout my entire body. After that happens it's really weak for a month or so.
> 
> ...


shoulders are tough, because surgery often leaves so much scar tissue you end up no better off than before the repair was made. They may have better options now than when I was younger.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> shoulders are tough, because surgery often leaves so much scar tissue you end up no better off than before the repair was made. They may have better options now than when I was younger.


Yeah, that's what I've heard. I'd at least like to get some options to explore though!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We do shoulders all day every day. Results are typically great. If you want a world class surgery or opinion I'll give you a name.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

bonedoctor said:


> Without symptoms nothing
> all depends on how "short" it is
> the magic number that is quoted is 2 cm


its less than 2cm. I would say maybe 0.5mm
the only time it bothers me is when I am doing incline presses. the bone would be popping.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> We do shoulders all day every day. Results are typically great. If you want a world class surgery or opinion I'll give you a name.


:thumbsup:


speedjason said:


> its less than 2cm. I would say maybe 0.5mm
> the only time it bothers me is when I am doing incline presses. the bone would be popping.


break that sumbitch again and have it set correct. easy peasy.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

bonedoctor said:


> I am an orthopedic surgeon specializing in the treatment of athletic injuries and broken bones
> Happy to explain everything and anything....


I stayed at a Holliday Inn, 
I specializing in everything,,,,,,,,
Happy to explain everything and anything....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Broken bones are for children, who's destroyed an organ?:yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> Broken bones are for children, who's destroyed an organ?:yahoo:


for me that's sort of an ongoing effort...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> for me that's sort of an ongoing effort...


No, your solidifying it protecting it from any blunt force trauma. It's the Chevrolet Truck approach, like a rock!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Broken bones are for children, who's destroyed an organ?:yahoo:


Workin' on the liver & lungs!  :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

This is what happens when you man up, set your broken fingers, and a broken hand back by yourself, and dont go see a doctor  thats as straight as i can make my hand... broke the knuckle on my middle finger bout 5 years ago never saw a doctor, my pinky is slightly rotated, and turned out, my middle finger bends to the right, and my ring finger dips down. Football takes a toll on your hands. Most of the time the injuries get set back improperly and ignored, because well... its just a finger... its more stupidity on my part, but now i gotta live with it. My hands tell good stories.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

> its just a finger


I like my fingers in working order, they help me do things. :blink:


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

francium said:


> If you haven't your not trying hard enough.


oh...fine...I am content with not trying hard enough


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

They still work. They just hurt a bit haha.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> break that sumbitch again and have it set correct. easy peasy.


thats the plan.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

campfortune said:


> oh...fine...I am content with not trying hard enough


Also of this mindset, even though I know that "no guts no glory" post was definitely not totally srs bidniz.

I've never broken a bone, to my knowledge... despite not shying away from lots of risky activities. I may have broken a rib last year in January while riding, but I never got it checked out.

Personally, I need my body strong and fully functional to make a living. I can't just go into the office with a cast, go on disability, or use some "sick days"... because I don't have any, and I don't work behind a desk. I don't work - I don't get paid.

No "manning up". Gotta take "smart risks" cuz YOLO only sounds good on the internet. Am I too old yet?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

See you guys are much older than I am. I'm in college. No biggy if I wreck myself Superbad. And it's not like I'm on a scholarship to play football so if I wreck myself snowboarding oh well. Most of my major injuries have come on or from the football field. I choose not to get checked out because I love playing more than I love having my bones look properly as long as I have full ROM (which clearly isn't the case with my hand) I'm happy as far as my hand it still functions fine for me. When I get older will I pay for it? You betcha I will. I


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

destroy said:


> Personally, I need my body strong and fully functional to make a living. I can't just go into the office with a cast, go on disability, or use some "sick days"... because I don't have any, and I don't work behind a desk. I don't work - I don't get paid.


broke my hand biking last summer and typing one-handed on my office laptop for a month sucked


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Broken bones... meh. Just rub some dirt on it and shake it off.


----------



## hannah-boarder-x (Dec 11, 2019)

bonedoctor said:


> I am an orthopedic surgeon specializing in the treatment of athletic injuries and broken bones
> Happy to explain everything and anything....


hey doctor i just broke my scaphoid bone it is not displaced and didnt need surgery but now i have a cast. When do you think it would be kinda safe to board again? like in 2 weeks if i take it slow?
thank you so much!


----------

